# Etisalat's blocking policy



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For example, why is it the the news of the world's website (News of the World: The Best for News, Showbiz and Sport Exclusives| News Of The World) is blocked, but the sun (The Sun | The Best for News, Sport, Showbiz, Celebrities & TV | The Sun| The Sun) is not?

I only look at it for the football guv, honest....

Anyone else know any anomalies....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

my mozilla default homepage just got blocked

Mozilla Firefox Start Page

wierd


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

A few things are "playing up" today
Youtube, Facebook etc


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Whenever I'm on Yahoo's homepage and there is a link to an article on relationship advice for women and I click on it it is blocked. I guess they don't want the ladies to get any ideas of what they should or shouldn't expect of the lads.


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive Got On To The News Of The World and The Sun Today... Altho Facebook Aint Working


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Ive Got On To The News Of The World and The Sun Today... Altho Facebook Aint Working


So you're a closet sun reader too....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've had no probs accessing FB today or hotmail! I do find that there are some websites (RICS for e.g.) that I can only access at night! During the day, it's an absolute nightmare and the page just refuses to load!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OK the link was removed, and I thought conceal me was some sort of blusher for ladies.....

Anyway, ta, it does work, just a bit slow, good thing is unlike shield for hotspots, there's no download required.

Cheers Bud.


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> OK the link was removed, and I thought conceal me was some sort of blusher for ladies.....
> 
> Anyway, ta, it does work, just a bit slow, good thing is unlike shield for hotspots, there's no download required.
> 
> Cheers Bud.


I use it to check secret dubai...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> I use it to check secret dubai...


and uaeprison too i suggest....

Interesting reading....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

damnit, 1:30am, and FB is still giving me:

Network Error (tcp_error)
A communication error occurred: ""
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.

Both in firefox and ie. anyone else having problems like this on FB?


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

they blocked parts of the lenovo site. I guess doing research on the IBM website is now a crime. Couldnt look at computers on an official website. wow. way to go etisalat.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Facebook seems to be working again today (on itisalot)


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

While some sites definitely are blocked, I think a lot of people are having difficulties due to a bad connection. My internet connection here is really slow and I get error messages now and again. Sometimes the mobile phone reception is bad and even certain tv stations go out every now and then.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Guys, you will know whether or not your internet is blocked, or just busy/slow.

A warning screen comes up when a site is blocked telling you that this site does not abide by the UAE standards and morals etc etc.

When it's slow it just gets some sort of 500 error.

You will def know the difference.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

English please alli....


----------



## dubaivillas (Nov 24, 2008)

This is bad, they are international websites and shoudn't be blocked


----------

